# How would i become a herp vet?



## Rachaelknight94 (Jun 29, 2010)

Studying for my a levels biology chemistry law and english language. Predicted A in bio, and B in all the rest. Would love to be a specialist vet in herps, however dont know how i woud get around doing the herpetology or zoology with herp element degree? Id do the vet degree first but then what im a bit confused? Any help would be greatly appreciated! 
Thankyou


----------



## eddygecko (Feb 14, 2007)

I was looking to study vet at RVC but realised i wasn't going to hit the grades so decided to do a zoology course first. You would need atleast AAB with the A's being in bio and chem to have a chance at an offer, well thats what i was told to expect. 
I'm going for a 3 year zoology course then possibly using it as a step up to a vet course if i still want to pursue it. After a while of being a trained vet i'm guessing you can choose to specialise. 
Not something i would do though considering the percentage of the job that is just putting down animals. I would rather be putting down cats/dogs than herps as they are what i enjoy working with most.


----------



## Rachaelknight94 (Jun 29, 2010)

Ahh thats a good perspecitve im guessing a lot would be doom and gloom especially with the amount of problems reptiles can get. Its just a possiblilty for me at the moment, i currently volunteer with st john ambulance treating people, so i kinda want to treat animals theyre quiet and dont bite  thanks


----------



## eddygecko (Feb 14, 2007)

Rachaelknight94 said:


> Ahh thats a good perspecitve im guessing a lot would be doom and gloom especially with the amount of problems reptiles can get. Its just a possiblilty for me at the moment, i currently volunteer with st john ambulance treating people, so i kinda want to treat animals theyre quiet and *dont bite*  thanks


 
:lol2:


----------

